# How do I Reduce the File Size of Photographs for Posting on the Forum



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

In putting my own photographs on a recent topic, I noticed that the file size of my pictures was so great that it limited me to just two pics. This is in marked contrast to most photographs that I attach to topics from online sources such as articles and ebay ads. Could someone please explain in simple language how I can reduce the file size of pictures from my digital camera so that they will still give a decent image in terms of dimensions and resolution when attached to a Forum post. I should just add that I am using a Lumix compact digital camera with about 16 megapixels, and the pics are formatted as JPEG images.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

The simplest way is to*Right click*

*open with*

*Microsoft paint*

thern when the picture is open, hit *resize* and usually *50%* to start with.

Just thought of an easier way, click the edit button in your pictures folder and that will open it in Paint for you..


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

As above but, rather than reduce by a percentage, select "pixels" and adjust the numbers so that Horizontal is no more than 1024 and Vertical is no more than 768. Make sure that "Maintain aspect ratio" is selected when you do this.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I wrote a little thank you post to both of you, @Biker and @rhaythorne, but for some reason it didn't get posted onto the thread. So, again, many thanks for taking the trouble to provide such full and useful answers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Absolute pleasure. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

For anyone who takes pics on a phone or tablet, if you find as I do, that a portrait shot won't load to the gallery and you get the message 'upload failed', just slightly crop the top or bottom of the pic in your phone's edit suite, and it should then upload. This doesn't seem to happen if the pic is taken in landscape format for some reason, and they load perfectly OK.


----------



## Chabsy (Nov 18, 2010)

Irfan View is a great free program for basic editing


----------

